# Raised tonight



## mrpierce17 (Sep 13, 2014)

So happy to announce that on tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of a master mason it has been one heck of a journey so far can't wait to see what is in store further down this road


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Sep 19, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ROLLO (Sep 20, 2014)

Congrats! I'm up next Saturday!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 21, 2014)

Congratulations.... You'll never forget it......


----------

